# More Marvel Studios news



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

First up is "Iron Man" news.
Robert Downey,Jr. will be back as Tony Stark in "Iron Man 2" and "Iron Man 3".
Don Cheadle's deal to replace Terrence Howard in the role of Jim Rhodes/War Machine has been finalized.
Downey,Jr. and Cheadle will also appear in "The Avengers".
It is not known at this time if Edward Norton will make it into "The Avengers" film as the Hulk or not.
Director Jon Favreau is confirmed for "Iron Man 2".
He will also executive produce "The Avengers".
The following list of superheroes are currently being touted for "The Avengers" :
Captain America
Iron Man
Hulk
Thor
Hawkeye
Giant Man
Wasp

http://movies.yahoo.com/mv/news/va/20081029/122531685100.html


----------



## rhambling (Dec 19, 2007)

i have been following Marvel movies now for a while.

The next Punisher movie comes out Dec 5, 2008


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

rhambling said:


> i have been following Marvel movies now for a while.
> 
> The next Punisher movie comes out Dec 5, 2008


Here is the link to the film's official site.

http://www.punisherthemovie.com/

The previews I have seen so far looks good.  
The film is rated R.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From Yahoo,Hollywood Reporter and Reuters:

Natalie Portman has signed on for the female lead role of Jane Foster for the *Thor* film.

Kenneth Branagh will direct the project.

Chris Hemsworth has been cast in the title role of Thor.

Tom Hiddleston will play the film's villain role of Loki.

http://movies.yahoo.com/news/movies.reuters.com/gods-have-spoken-portman-tapped-quotthorquot-reuters


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From Variety:

Anthony Hopkins joins the cast of Thor,in the role of Odin.

http://weblogs.variety.com/bfdealmemo/2009/10/hopkins-joins-thor-.html


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

this is old news i posted earlier this yr


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From Variety:

Stuart Townsend,Ray Stevenson and Tadanobu Asano have signed on to play the "Warrior's Three" roles in the forthcoming *Thor* film.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118011469.html?categoryid=1350&cs=1


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From Yahoo Movies:

A "first look" at War Machine recently appeared online.

The following link contains a photo of an *Iron Man 2* poster,showing Iron Man and War Machine standing back-to-back.

http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/movie-talk-war-machine-revealed.html


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

The first photo of Chris Hemsworth in the *Thor* costume recently appeared online.

http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/movie-talk-thor-revealed-first-photo.html


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Steve615 said:


> The first photo of Chris Hemsworth in the *Thor* costume recently appered online.
> 
> http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/movie-talk-thor-revealed-first-photo.html


Nice teaser pic. There's a rumour of the cut scene at the end of Iron Man 2 has Mjolnir...


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

New posters and pics for Thor and Captain America:

http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsidethebox/2010/07/captain-america-and-thor-comic-con-posters-wow.html


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From Yahoo Movies:

Five still photos have recently surfaced from the set of Captain America.

http://movies.yahoo.com/photos/collections/gallery/2944/spotted-on-set-chris-evans-as-captain-america#photo0


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

A trailer ( 2:30 ) for *Thor* appeared online via Yahoo today.

http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/1810026342/video/23447610


----------



## 3dtvs (Dec 1, 2010)

I love the marvel comic book movies thor might be pretty good cant wait to see this one. has a date been set for release?


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

3dtvs said:


> I love the marvel comic book movies thor might be pretty good cant wait to see this one. has a date been set for release?


The current release date for *Thor* is slated for May 6,2011.


----------

